# Carbon or Gloss black?



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Debating on carbon fiber or gloss black for the pillars. My door handles and mirrors are gloss black so I’m debating if I should keep the theme.


----------



## Jaydo4L (Dec 4, 2020)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> Debating on carbon fiber or gloss black for the pillars. My door handles and mirrors are gloss black so I’m debating if I should keep the theme.


Though it's all personal pref. I think CF goes nice with the color scheme. Can't hurt to keep what you got going though!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I would paint them the color of the car and clear coat them. I think that's a nice color.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Gloss or matte black


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

Paint them with plastidip first. If you don't like the outcome, you can easily remove it.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

CF is so 2000’s. Doesn’t seem to be used as much anymore.


----------

